# Mirror problem ...



## HE TZUNG (Nov 6, 2014)

I heard that there is a silver mirror, how do methods for chemical .... Thank you


----------



## butcher (Nov 6, 2014)

Silvering mirrors, you can find many articles on how this is done on the intranet, there are also many articles in how to do this with lab experiments to mirror lab glass, Note most of these methods can pose dangers if not done properly, using very toxic metals or even the making potentially explosive mixes if not handled properly.

Before trying something like this be sure to study it thoroughly, so that you understand the procedures, and the dangers and how to treat the waste safely, the forum does not normally discuss mirroring, there is some discussion on the subject, mirroring Christmas decorations come to mind, although some of the silver recovery and refining chemistry we do here is similar.


----------



## HE TZUNG (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you for understanding ...


----------

